

Blekko.com is Google without spam. - msocias

blekko.com is Google without spam.
======
sixofone
Pretty interesting take on search, exposing some of the data that you know
other search engines have on the back-end (analytics kinds of things), but
also adding in a dash of folksonomy/user ratings.

------
tst
Clickable: <http://blekko.com>

------
what-to-do
I wish they had a /company hashtag, so when you search for a term, yo ucan
only see companies related to the term.

